# Ruger Mini Tactical Rifle -Research



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I need some expert advice! (or opinions)

I'm considering a Ruger Mini 30 Tactical rifle for bench-rest, long range shooting: 200-300 yds.

Anyone have experience in the overall accuracy with a Ruger mini?

New model? 6.8spc? 

or an AR RIFLE? Caliber?

I'm looking and shopping AGAIN!!!!! ( Can u believe it???)

Joe K Sr.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

For bench rest, mini is a no go

the most accurate mini, wont even be close to an average ar, ive had 3 mini 14s, new and old, and a mini 30, very reliable but accuracy isnt for bench

Dmps 308. would be great for bench


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Agreed^^ 100%


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

For same price range pick up a s&w m&p15 sport. Slap a low pro gas block $20 and a free float tube $35 and you will drive nails at 200+. Mine is sub moa 3 shots at 100yds with a eotech 1x holo sight. No telling what it will do with a scope. 

Other option is a LR308 or AR10 plat form but thats more money.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There are very few auto loading rifle suitable for bench shooting. A good AR-15 or AR-10 are pretty much your only option in getting a decently accurate mag fed auto loading rifle.

A mini is NOT a bench rifle.

What is your price range? Its possible to build a pretty darn accurate AR-15 for around $800 minus optics.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You keep saying you want a benchgun, what is your definition of a benchgun. Why not go get a bolt action and leave the semi alone? If you are wanting tight groups MOST semi are not going to acheive that, what kind of groups are you trying to achieve?

This is a benchrest rifle. If this is something you might be interested in let me know as Im fixin to post one for sale.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*With Respect I Say --->*

Do your homework this time. NO military grade rifle is a "bench gun". Especially the rougher ones. NO -->AK's ,SKS's,AR's,or ANY of the older bolt guns,even US military.

As stated above,wondering what your definition of a "bench rest,long-range shooting" gun ?? Why do you seem to be stuck on a simi-auto ?? Sprayin' and prayin' ain't bench rest. Bustin' clods in some out of the way dirt pit,ain't benchrest.

The above opinions should be taken seriously. NO Mini's. Have owned 'em,own 'em now,they are great for what they were designed to do. Which was not a benchrest style of shooting. Even in 6.8SPC. Forget that caliber,even in a bolt gun. 

I'd better stop right there. Will be most happy to add my $.03 worth of advice but.......info in,info out. Start by giving us YOUR definition of a benchrest/300yd gun. 

As stated in my above,not trying to belittle you,simply stating some facts and trying to pull out some info in order to try to help. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest that a Mini 30 would qualify as a "Bench Rifle" but the term "Bench Rifle" might mean something to you that is different than what I would expect of a "Bench Rifle". 

Great West Gunsmithing has a following of shooters that prefer Mini 14's and Mini 30's, and they have become very good a tightening up the rifles ability, more or less accurizing them. I have a buddy that deer hunts with a Mini 30 and is good out to a distance that I would be uncomfortable shooting any autoloader and he had his Mini 30 tricked out by Great West. I understand they are expensive, but worth every cent. 

Good Luck, and please post your results, I am interested. 

Go to www.*great*westgunsmithing.com


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Does this one come with a set of wheels??? (LOL!)

When I said "bench-rest rifle" I mean something that will consistently shoot 1-2 inch groups out to two hundred yards...Sorry for not being clear about that!

My last deer hunting rifle I had up north was a new Rem 70 adl .308 cal. that would hit a dime at 100 yards from the bench, every time....out of the box! It even got boring!

The AR15 I had in Bien Hoa, Nam would hit a 1 inch paper cup off-hand at 100 yds... I would give demonstrations at the range with it. I guess the newer versions should do better.

I guess an M&P AR might be something to look at!?

Thanks for all the comments! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassflatsfisher 

I was at the last gun show, talking to a gunsmith, and he said he sent all his M&Ps back to the distr. because of problems!?

Is yours OK and what is the story, if there is one! I am considering....


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Sooooooo.......*

.......you are talking a 1 to 1/2MOA gun. 

When you get another Remington 700 ADL that will hit a dime from the bench "every time" please let me know. I will offer you good money for it. 

Call Ruger and ask them about the Mini series of firearms. Mini-14,Mini-30,Ranch,Target version with heavy bbl and harmonics tuner,don't matter. If any of these will not shoot MOA try to send it back after telling Ruger. See what they say. I know,been there,done that. 

The Mini-14's and 30's that WILL shoot <MOA will cost for the finished product. At the least they have different bbls,and different triggers. At the most they don't even resemble a Mini. IMO you can get more for you money with a AR with a .308 sized action. I had two different AR's that would shoot great. They were tweaked and babied. Triggers done by me and bbls hand picked and air gauged at Bushmaster by a close friend. 

ACCURACY ----> means different things to different people. For the tightest groups possible you need the very most accurate weapon that you can afford. Hunting is another thing all together. QUESTION ---> If you have a gun that shoots 2MOA will it be adequate for deer ?? This means that it will shoot 4" groups at 200yds. 8" groups at 400yds. Cut a 4" piece of paper and hold it up to the chest of a deer. Now what say ye ?? Perhaps we should all snap back to reality.

AND......before ya'll come out with some outrageous claims,I always have a $100 bill tucked away in my wallet. I belong to a gun club just north of Pensacola. Put your $100 up on the bench and simply........SHOW ME. Especially you "inside a dime" or "inside a quarter" guys,I love that. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> ......
> 
> AND......before ya'll come out with some outrageous claims,I always have a $100 bill tucked away in my wallet. I belong to a gun club just north of Pensacola. Put your $100 up on the bench and simply........SHOW ME. Especially you "inside a dime" or "inside a quarter" guys,I love that. --- SAWMAN


I have a couple bone stock Remingtons that will put it under a dime @100, is that offer good for me as well. We talking 3 shots or 5, I can manage both. When you wanna take that challenge come on over my way and drop your money off.

Let me edit, they do have Jewell triggers, everything else is bone stock.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with sawman, I personally have never seen a TRUE sub moa group. A true five shot sub moa group takes not only a sub moa rifle but also a good shooter. More rifles can shoot sub moa groups than shooters can. A dime sized group at 100 meters is about 3/4 moa which is DAMN crazy good

For hunting, home defense or shit hit the fan; a 2-4 moa rifle is more than needed.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*And You Sir........*

.......Splittine,are the one I will absolutely enjoy taking money from first. ..."offer good for me as well" ?? Yep. 

Firstly,there is no such thing as a 3 shot group. All groups are 5 shots. Secondly,the bench at my club(like previously stated). I will draw a circle the size of a dime(.702") on a white sheet of paper. I will put another sheet of paper behind it. After the shot, will change the back paper. The front group of five will be measured. The group(outside of hole to outside of hole,minus the caliber) will be measured. If it is UNDER .702" the $100 is yours. You may take up to three fouling shots at another target. You may adjust your sights. You may wait for the wind to die down. It does not matter where the group is in relation to the target as long as your five shots meet the above criteria. 

Members ----->take note of this friendly challenge. I will post the pics of the bench,the range,the gun,the target,.......and me getting handed a new,fresh one hundred dollar bill. Don't allow him to squeeze outta this challenge. Keep posting for the results. I can show up at my club any day. I will never be too busy. 

Now....I am fully aware that there are guns that will do this. I have the right to refuse all offers depending on the gun,and the shooter.

Ball's in your park Splittine.------- SAWMAN


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

sawman knows whats up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHAHA Your arrogant attitude amuses me. But I agree about the 5 shot.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Split, What no "I WILL BE THERE 8AM Wed"? Does not sound any more arrogant as you saying you will take his $100...lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Frank, Im not saying I wont take his "challange" but I not going to spend $50 in gas for my ego, I know I have a few stock guns that will do that and all my customs but I will not sleep any better at night with Sawmans money in my pocket. You of all people should know about the gas deal since you do make a point of it quite a bit. Im sure I will be up around his parts soon enough and Ill bring one of my little Pea Shooters. What gets me is some people on this forum thinks they know everything about guns and the fact is most of the time its just some ornery old man who has nothing better to do than put peoples posts down. What makes a forum good is diversity info, but some people think their info/opinion is the only correct one and they make a point to hammer it in, and in so many threads in the Firearms sections this is relavent.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Obviously you do not know the Man or you would have more respect... just sayin'

OK I am out of it, I do not own a gun that will do it so my $100 is safe. Have a nice day


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I knew it !!*

I respect most people on this forum. I have learned allot from them as I have on most other forums. What is relatively hard is to weed out the BS,the wanna be's,the guru's,from the normal everyday guys that are just trying to have some fun, and to help others not make some of the mistakes that they have in the past. To be able to pass on what they have learned from years of experience while not trying to put people down for not having the same experience and gained knowledge.

ME ---> I am no smarter than most anybody here. But I am experienced. I am a great learner. Why,I am willing to learn. But more importantly,I am willing to pass my learning experience along to others if they want to accept it.

I know Spittine is not calling me an "ornery old man",he did not refer to me when he used the term "nothing better to do". I know that I never "put peoples post down" and/or think my info/opinion is the only correct one. After all,he is a moderator. He has a right to his opinion though. 

BUT ---> I urge all members on this forum to read his post #12,16,and 18. I simply stated my opinion and with that was giving some/anyone a chance to earn some "easy" money. I figured that someone would jump on this. I figured it would probably be the one(s) that talk the talk. The one that has all kinds of tools but failed to obtain the training to use them. One jumped up....now he is trying to find that seat that he came from.

There are some real shooters on this forum. They have learned from experience. They are grown up "ornery old men" just like me. Through the internet you can become anything that you want to be. Some here have that down to a fine science. They take their guns to the nearest dirt pit and bust clods at 25yds. Where is the discipline in that ?? They want a gun but are not prepared to spend the money to purchase it. They have it all but yet have never used what they have. Hell,I am willing to bet you that some here are 25 years old and still live at home with their mommies. Come on guys,if your not ashamed of it you should be willing to admit it. 

I enjoy this forum. I do not agree with some of the things that happen on here,but that is only one opinion. For the most part I enjoy being helpful to others. If a person does not like my opinion then simply disregard it. If you do not want me to try to help you simply tell me and I will not, or stop. I would prefer if the members would allow me to try to help. I have a right to my opinion as all others on this forum. I will continue to opine at the owners discretion. 

And Spittine ---> there is a seat for you somewhere out there. Gain some knowledge thru others expierance and you just might find it one day. ---SAWMAN


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I


Joe.K.Sr said:


> Grassflatsfisher
> 
> I was at the last gun show, talking to a gunsmith, and he said he sent all his M&Ps back to the distr. because of problems!?
> 
> Is yours OK and what is the story, if there is one! I am considering....


350 rds though mine and zero issues. Ive read a ton of reviews on the m&p 15s and besides a single occurance here and there they have always gotten great reviews. Not calling your gun smith out but Im betting he didnt have any to sale either or had another brand he was pushing. For $600 your not going to beat it. The only bad thing I have to say about them is the trigger is stiff. I dropped a Armalite 2stage match trigger in mine and its now a 2.5lb trigger.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I didn't mean to start a "family feud" over my inquiries!!

Sorry gentlemen!!!

Joe K Sr.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*No Prob....*

No problem from my side Joe. If you throw out a question I will try to answer it from my expierances and/or try to send you to a sourse that will help. I will never try to BS you or agressively try to leed you to my way of thinking.

We(including me)learn from our questions. We will not learn a darn thing if all we get in return is BS. Keep asking,most here will surely do their best to help. 

Again,no(none) problem from my side. If anything, you helped bring to light some stuff that has been brewing for some time.

Good day to you sir. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I may agree on the standard mini 14 or 30 not being as accurate as other 223 rifles, but it was designed to be a " Ranch Rifle" Carried on a horse or 4 wheeler not for bench shooting. That being said I bought the one below from Miles at Tradewinds years ago and can get very tight groups with it at 300 yards. I will not say that it didn't take 100 rounds to get it dialed in between the scope and Harmonic dampener on the barrell, but now it's VERY accurate and I would put it up against almost anything at the range.*

*Watch the video and see for your self, this setup is for long shots*





 

I forgot to mention, a bipod is mandatory on this rifle, it weighs 32lbs.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Noticed.....*

......the other day that at the bottom of your above post it states that the guns weight is 32lbs. For the Mini shown in the pic ?? Could this possible be a misprint ?? --- SAWMAN


----------

